# STANABOL-STANOZOLOL TABS 10MG



## kurgan (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey Fowks!

i'v just got my first ever 2 packs each containing 100 * 10mg Stanozolol tablets from British Dragon. They r a tiny yellow square with 10 on 1 side & BD on the other. I am reckoning i should take a liver aid tablet too which i have just had.

Can any of you kind people out there advise on a 1st time cycle regime? how do i take these? swallow whole? how many? can i expect side effects?

Any advice would be much appreciated before i take the first 1!!

thanks


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

otherwise known as "winny"

mainly used for cutting mate is that what your doing?

50mg ed is about average i think

liver protection is deffo needed

cant give any more info mate cause never used them but loads have on here so you should get some answers pretty soon mate

cheers


----------



## kurgan (Jun 29, 2006)

No not cutting - was advised from a British Dragon "rep" i could use these, being a mild steroid for 6-8 weeks on their own and get not bad lean gains as opposed to water like Dianabol. He reckons there is little chance of water retention and liver probs as they don't aromatise.

I'm not a competition builder just want a helpful burst to get some muscle & toning. Was only planning to use this course once and the guy said at end of course run some Tamaxofen & chlomid to help keep gains & all would be sound!!

cheers


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

its defo a cutting drug mate and no they dont aromatise but they are toxic!

people usually use them to harden their gains at the end of a cycle

nolva/clomid for PCT and end of cycle fella


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

can also be used as a lean builder...or more like a hardner


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Some ppl get sore joints on winny, so up the fish oils etc.


----------



## kurgan (Jun 29, 2006)

so do you think i can use them safely say 40 mg per day 2 in morning 2 in evening with liver tabs? do you know if winny tabs need to be disolved under tounge or just swallowed with water?

cheers


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

winny will not cut u up it doesn thave fat burning properties!

its a drug that causes no water retetion so will make u look hard... nice lean gains tho


----------



## kurgan (Jun 29, 2006)

do you think i can use them safely say 40 mg per day 2 in morning 2 in evening with liver tabs? do you know if winny tabs need to be disolved under tounge or just swallowed with water?

cheers


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

swallowed whole mate 2 in the am and 2 in the pm is fine u'd probably be ok with 30 mg as its ur first bash


----------



## kurgan (Jun 29, 2006)

Cheers man!! 30 mg every day for 6-8 weeks it is! starting now! a course of clomid to finish to help keep gains.


----------



## kurgan (Jun 29, 2006)

Anyone else who has used winny tabs on it's own, esp first time bash let me know your thoughts &/or advise.

thanks!!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

sorry if i miss informed you mate but its just what ive been told thats all

appologies again UNC


----------



## kurgan (Jun 29, 2006)

It's ok, i found out which is the purpose of my research before i take anythin'!!

cheers


----------



## jonboi (Feb 16, 2011)

am on clenbetrol is ther any other good strippers out ther am also looking to gain mur muscle mass its ther any other i can use that dnt hold water..................


----------

